# Thundershirt Fund Raiser for Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue



## Winston-Paybacks (Feb 25, 2010)

posted to FB....and shared with my mom who has a dog with loud noise issues....worth a shot. thanks for sharing


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! The company did a presentation at ClickerExpo this year so I've heard a lot of reports since then. I'm still hesitant to use them as I'm worried about behavior being inhibited... but as so many I respect are having many successes I will definitely be passing this on to everyone I know that might be ordering.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Fund Raiser Reminder*

Just a reminder that the Thundershirt fund raiser for Heartland Golden Retriever rescue ends this Friday.


From April 16 - 30, Heartland is involved with Thundershirts http://www.thundershirt.com to help raise money for our rescue Goldens. Whenever a customer purchases a Thundershirt and uses the special code heartland5 (no caps - it's case sensitive), Heartland will receive $15.00.

If you have a dog that has issues with thunder, fireworks or noise this is the product for you. I purchased one that my very noise reactive Aussie wears and it works great. She will actually fall asleep during a thunderstorm if she's wearing it.

Please spread the word about this fund raiser and help support Heartland.


----------

